# Dark Tower Series/Stephen King Discussion



## Tim Tim (Feb 3, 2015)

What does anyone think of a gunslinger in this setting or for that matter the series as a whole?


----------



## 2WayParadox (Feb 3, 2015)

It's been a while, but the series has stuck in my memory as something peculiar. It's full of weirdness that's in some ways reminiscent of His Dark Materials. And because of that I wouldn't say it has one setting, it has several. It does an atmosphere of decay though.

I liked the series, but the ending that he leaves up to the reader to read or not is still somewhat of a mystery to me. It had impact, sure, but I feel that he failed to deliver an ending by ending the book in that way.


----------



## Tim Tim (Feb 3, 2015)

Well, I was a bit leery to buy it myself but I don't know. Maybe. Curious I guess. How about the authors George Martin and Rick Riordan? Also, I was given the Tolkien, Annotated Hobbit. Interesting. Have you read it?


----------



## 2WayParadox (Feb 3, 2015)

I've read all George RR Martin's books. They're good, but they're too long. He made a mess of his books. Too many main characters (10 or so?). I found myself looking forward to my favorites (Arya i particular, but she doesn't get a lot of screentime) and that made me less tolerant to other parts. Especially the Daeneris chapters, ugh. He's written so many pages and his plot is still as widen open as the grand canyon. But despite my complaints, the books are food. Especially the dialogue, a lot of the fialofue for the series is pulled from the books. And ofcourse there's the one certainty that nobody's safe from his pen, that maintains tension.


----------



## Fyle (Mar 2, 2015)

I have read book 1 and I really enjoyed it. 

It had a good hook and was a fun easy read that kept me curious until the end.

Now I am halfway throught the second book, but I am not enjoying it like I am enjoyed the first - its getting pretty "strange."

I plan on finishing it, but have not picked it up in a little while. I would like to hear advice myself from people who have read the entire series being it is a 7 book investment and not quite fantasy like my main genre.


----------



## Fyle (Mar 2, 2015)

Tim Tim said:


> Well, I was a bit leery to buy it myself but I don't know. Maybe. Curious I guess. How about the authors George Martin and Rick Riordan? Also, I was given the Tolkien, Annotated Hobbit. Interesting. Have you read it?



I really like GRRM. 

Yes, they are huge books and if you don't enjoy details, you may not enjoy them. But, they have sold an incredible amount, and even just as research it is good to read books that millions have read _I would guess_.

Of course, I found some POVs less interesting than others, but nothing so slow I didn't wanna push on, well, just the Dorn chapters maybe, but as far as the 5 released SOIAF books, there is little page time for Dorn compared to the other houses and characters.

I see where 2Way is coming from with too many characters, but many of them are from the same houses and are connected, so even though Sansa Stark has a POV seperate from Ned Stark or Cat Stark, you are still progressing with the "Stark's plotline."


----------

